# How to make a jig to tie bands to pouches



## Albinogek

Hello everyone! I have recently got back into shooting a slingshot, the last time I shot one was back when I was around 13 or so. I am happy to know that there is a community out there that shares the same interest as I do. So I'll get to my question, how do you make a jig for tying the bands to the leather pouch. Any pics & steps would be greatly appreciated...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13

Hi welcome to the forum
Youse the search button and it will give you al the answers you looking for but be warned it's combined with sleep Los


----------



## treefork

Google is your friend .


----------



## Albinogek

I really appreciate it guy's! Great video treefork!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek

I decided that I would try & make a jig of my own. I got the idea from another person here on the forum, I liked the way he had the jig set up, so I went ahead & tried it. I made a few small changes, let me know what y'all think





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek

I added some rubber liner to the bottom of the clamp, so that it will not scratch up Momma's table. If Momma ain't happy-no one is happy...lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Cat

Here is the pouch tie jig that I have used to tie thousands of bands in the past years Unlike many others I just tie one side at a time.


----------



## Albinogek

That's great! So surprised at everyone's ingenuity at coming up with different things in order to continue to enjoy this sport! Great job everyone????????


----------

